# Massive' eastern brown snake found in grounds of Canberra palliative care home



## cagey (Oct 6, 2020)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10...ound-at-canberra-clare-holland-house/12735784


----------



## CF Constrictor (Oct 6, 2020)

Funny how every snake encounter you read about in the news involves a MASSIVE deadly black or brown or a HUUUUGE killer pyhon. Can't believe i have actualy survived this long ???


----------



## Malpas (Oct 7, 2020)

That's the same reason that you don't hear about people winning $10 in the lottery or someone being chased by a pomeranian. If it's not massive or dangerous they just don't care about reporting it. Hell even if it's dangerous most of the time they still wouldn't care if they can't think of a way to sensationalise it.


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 8, 2020)

About 500 people get hospitalized from venomous snake bites in Australia per year. But it wont get reported if it doesn't sound exciting.


----------



## Ajar5 (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice metery!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 12, 2020)

In this particular instance I would have to say they got it right and the description is appropriate. A 1.8 m individual is a large brown in anyone’s language, let alone at such a southerly location (as mentioned in the article). At 1.8 kg, with a body on it that looks more like a Mulga, it really is massive. I reckon something that size would also make short work of adult blueys and shinglebacks.


----------



## CF Constrictor (Oct 15, 2020)

I used to see lots of browns at a property i used to work near Bungendore NSW , and i saw quit a few around that size over a period of 9 years0. Though most were around 1 to 1.5 metres. There was plenty of rats , mice and rabbits around to feed on. Plenty of bluetounges , shinglebacks , cunninghams and beardies as well. Was a great place to work for someone who is nuts about reptiles.


----------

